# Cystoscopy following BSO?



## alawton083 (Aug 18, 2010)

Our gyno almost always does a cystoscopy after his procedures to check for any bladder damage, especially with BSOs, anterior/posterior repair, SUI repair, LAVH's, etc. 

Is it correct to code the cystoscopy in addition to the main procedure? I don't have any software or resource that tells me if a cystoscopy is bundled with any of these other procedures.


----------



## preserene (Aug 19, 2010)

I could not find any bundled code for these procedures together nor as a component diagnostic.

There are about 2681 gyn procedures for benign conditions in which the ureters are  at risk of injury.
So it is justifiable in many procedures as a medical necessity and it is upto the physician 's decision at the time of surgery or even as a planned combined procedure.
As it is, I feel that it should be coded separately with a modifier.
I wish we get an expert openion.


----------



## alawton083 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input.


----------

